# Degree in Animal Behavior?



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I had been entertaining the idea of making a career out of dog training, etc for years. This year I really jumped in and got my feet wet by finding Joanne Turner, a positive only trainer in the Outer Banks, and she agreed to mentor me. I began my apprenticeship under her about 5 months ago and I have loved every minute of it. 
I also was put in charge of the doggy day care associated with the pet shop she trains for and have thoroughly enjoyed being around all of those dogs and getting to communicate with several dogs on a daily basis.
Also, I am currently training 2 dogs in my home for a woman that needs to have back surgery. Normally, I would not suggest somebody simply "gives" me their dogs to train because I believe training is a bonding experience for dog and owner and I think the humans receive more training than the dogs  These, however, are extenuating circumstances. 
Anyways, I really would like to take my hopeful career academic. I was considering a degree in Animal Behavior. However, I want to make sure it's through a school that is recognized by other schools (in case I wish to return for further education, a huge possibility), and also I want to make sure the degree I choose coincides with what I hope to achieve with my career.
So, my question is to those of you who are trainers and behaviorists. What method did you choose? Where did you go? What degree did you choose? Did you go back for a masters or doctorate? 
I suppose my ultimate goal (if everything worked out correctly) would be to become a certified behaviorist. I understand that that involves a lot of schooling but my passion supersedes any hesitations I may have. 

Thanks to those who respond! 

I had been looking on my own but then decided I should ask those who have already been there and found success!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Bumping up. Got some great advice from Tippy privately and would like to hear from some other trainers! Thanks!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Go for it. Follow your passion!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> Go for it. Follow your passion!


Thank you !


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Funny you should bring this up, I was just researching the qualifications for an animal behaviorist today. Many people use the term for different levels of expertise. Some of the people whose bios I looked at were vets with a specialty in animal behavior. They seemed to be the most educated and science based. I also found a community college in NC that offers certification in animal behavior to pursue careers such as zoo work, dog training, animal husbandry. That course could be completed in one year, and seemed to appeal to people already working with animals who wanted to further their education. I didn't realize there were so many avenues for careers with animals. 

Here is a list of universities recommended by ABS: Certified Applied Animal Behaviorist

Good luck. I'll be interested to hear what you decide and where you end up studying!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't help as far as schools go, but I will encourage you to keep this quote in mind: "An expert is someone who has done it lately...not someone who has an opinion." 

I strongly feel that all the schooling in the world is worthless if it isn't being taught by people that have lots of hands on experience with LOTS of dogs with various issues, temperments, drives, etc. (The above quote is not originally referring to dog training, and it applies to many areas. As a teacher I can say there are a lot of education professors who really need to get into the classroom and see what works in the real world, not just spout out what science tells them).

If a degree is the direction you want to go, find a place that supports educators schooled not only in the classroom, but also expects their educators to continue practicing and producing results from what they are teaching. And get AS MUCH hands on experience as you possibly can, with as much variety of different types of dogs as you can, with a variety of mentors.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I definitely agree about balancing academic work with real, hands-on dog training. I know we already had a conversation, but I just wanted to chime in on your thread too. It seems like an awesome career to get into. More and more people have pet dogs, and more and more are interested in cutting edge, research-based training methods.

I don't think you need to have a hugely advanced degree to be a good dog trainer, though I have infinite amounts of respect for advanced behaviorists who tackle more difficult stuff than I do.

And you're so right that it's often more about training the people than training the dog!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Go for it! Even if you choose to go into a different line of work later on learning can only benefit you and your pets (and sometimes make you poor. lol). 

I have completed some graduate work in Animal Welfare but unfortunately there is no behaviour specialization here in BC. I work in Animal Welfare but I would have taken the courses even if I didn't. 

Finding a good program can be a little tricky so don't be surprised if you have to relocate if you go the university route. 

Good luck!


----------

